# Heizung für Kurzansitze



## Fischfiete (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Carphunter,

ich will diesen Herbst/ Winter alle 14 Tage mal für einen Tag ansitzen. Da es durchaus temperaturmäßig ganz schön knackig werden kann denke ich über eine kleine Heizung nach. 
Es werden definitiv keine Nachtansitze, es handelt sich um ein 1 Mann Bivy ohne Winterskin, sodass eventuell 1-2 kW ausreichend sein sollten. Der See liegt in einem Waldgebiet, sodass er in der Regel recht windgeschützt ist.
Ich dachte da an etwas mit kleinen Gaskatuschen. Wollte so max. um die 50 € ausgeben. 


Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand von euch Erfahrungen, oder Empfehlungen für mich hat.

Danke euch.

Dicke Fische


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

hab* son* Teil aufm Boot ! 
gibts bestimmt besseres aber erfüllt seinen Zweck und Preis ist ok


----------



## peitscher (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Die Heizung benutze ich auch. Die Gaskartuschen bekommt man fast überall, teilweise sogar an gut ausgerüsteten Tankstellen. Die Heizung reicht am Tag und in den Abendstunden vollkommen aus. Habe dieses Modell seiner Zeit bei Askari gekauft. 

lg christian


----------



## ulf (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Hallo

Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn's richtig kalt ist? Das Butan vergast ja unter 2°C nicht mehr. Ich bin da auch am Suchen und überlege mir zur Zeit so einen Petroleum-Heizer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXh2aJAXw1M. Da kann man dann obendrauf auch noch einen Tee kochen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dubwise (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Kann nur sowas hier empfehlen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Petroleum-He..._Outdoor_Strom_Heizgeräte&hash=item255f62f6e4

Nachteil: kann kurz aber auch nicht doll riechen wenn man ihn ausmacht.
Liegt an dem warmen Dort, wenn der abgekühlt ist hört das auf.

Vorteil: keine Feuchte Abwärme wie bei Gas, also keine Tropfen an der Decke.
Der höhere Wirkungsgrad bei minus Temperaturen von Benzin/Petroleum im Gegensatz zu Gas.
Man kann gleichzeitig sein Kaffewasser drauf kochen..

Für mich die erste Wahl

Petri Dubwise


----------



## Dubwise (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Ups, da war jemand schneller....


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie schaut das denn aus, wenn's richtig kalt ist? Das Butan vergast ja unter 2°C nicht mehr. Ich bin da auch am Suchen und überlege mir zur Zeit so einen Petroleum-Heizer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXh2aJAXw1M. Da kann man dann obendrauf auch noch einen Tee kochen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf




da hast du wohl war .... wenn zu kalt gehen die Gaskartuschen nicht mehr
Hatte allerdings auch mal ne Petroleumheizung zugelegt ... 
das teil hat mir allerdings zu viel geräuchert - macht im Zelt sicher auch kein Spaß #c


----------



## ulf (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



HD4ever schrieb:


> [...]
> Hatte allerdings auch mal ne Petroleumheizung zugelegt ...
> das teil hat mir allerdings zu viel geräuchert - macht im Zelt sicher auch kein Spaß #c



Hallo

Mal abgesehen vom Ein- und Ausschalten soll es wohl sehr auf die Qualität des Petroleums ankommen, in wie weit man da gleich mit geräuchert wird . 
Welche hattest Du denn da ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## colognecarp (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Askari oder wenn geld am start Colemann, beides Kartuschen Heizungen. Askari günstig in der anschafung und unterhalt... colemann teurer im kauf und teurer im unterhalt, dafür mehr quali. Hast du ein kleines Zelt, hol dir die 20€ nudde von askri, reicht vollkommen aus !


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Moin

Ich gebe euch mal nen tip,kommt aus der Jagd.

Man nehme ein altes Ofenrohr so ca 50cm lang,schweiße das auf einem blech fest,schneidet unten in das Rohr nen Loch rein so das ein/zwei Teelichter reinpaßen(sich ins innere des Rohrs schieben lassen),und schon ist nen Kanzelofen fertig.

Wer will kann oben noch nen Deckel drauf basteln (blech) muss dann aber oben seitlich ins Rohr Löcher reinbohren,so das er nen bißchen Zug kriegt.

Wenn das Teelicht so ca 10min brennt,wird das Rohr schon extrem heiß,nach gut 30min bei 2 Teelichtern kann man Getränke drauf heiß machen.

Bei 3 lichtern kriegt man Wasser zum kochen,und man kann damit im Winter ne Kanzel (Hochsitz) auf gut 15-20 grad kriegen.

Jetzt denken einige aber da sind doch lucken drin zum Schiessen,die werden mit Plexiglasscheiben verschlossen und können aufgeklappt werden.Wenn der Hochsitz dann noch gut "Dicht ist" wird es schön kuschelig auch bei minus 15grad.

Kostet im eigenbau nicht viel und Teelichter gibs auch für lau.



#hlg


----------



## Mac69 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Nabend;


@Fischfiete:
Aufgrund deines Budget schliesse ich mal ne Zeltheizung ala Heatbox etc. aus.(lohnt für Tagesansitze nicht wirklich+viel Teurer)

Ich hatte ne kleine Propanlötflasche von nem Dachdecker/Löti mit nem Gasstrahler(wie nen Baustrahler nur viel kleiner)-hat gut gefunzelt auch aufm Hochsitz.

Es gibt kleine Strahler zt.mit Schlauchanschluss für Kartuschengas-Primus zb. hat ein anderes Gasgemisch(höherer Propan zu Butananteil) die taugen auch im Winter.
Wenn du unbedingt nen Kartuschengerät möchtest -schaue einfach aufs Gasgemisch-übrigens selbst die Camping GAZ Kartuschen gehen im Winter -einfach nen Heizpad unter die Kartusche legen(Salzlösung die man aktiviert ähnlich Taschenwärmer-wiederverwendbar) ....funzelt .
von Petroleumheizungen halte ich persönlich garnix -die müffeln mir zu viel-kann das nicht ab.
(Das man mit ner Petroleumheizung keine Kondesation hat ist ein Gerücht ;-)den die Kondesation hängt* Nicht* vom Brennstoff ab!!

Einige Jäger benutzen Teelichheizungen....JA RICHTIG gelesen ;-)
Vielleicht wär 
Must du gne Überlegung wert.
googlen oder bei Jagdausrüster suchen (habe gerade keinen Link da) die werden einfach mit Teelichtern beheizt-fürn Tagesansitz und zum aufwärmen taugen die allemal-sind nicht Teuer aber du brauchst häufiger Teelichter .....gibt welche die musst man fest montieren und welche mit Fussgestell oder eben selberbauen.

Gruss

Mac

gerade gesehen da war einer schneller *fg


----------



## gründler (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

2 Doofe ein gedanke ^^ 




Kanzelofen kaufen ist zwar einfacher,aber der Selbstbau ist Kinderleicht und kostet pro Ofen mit nen alten Ofenrohr vom Schrottplatz keine 10€ plus 3€ für 100 Lichter.

Man kann natürlich auch neues Ofenrohr aus'n Baumarkt kaufen,so 15-20cm durchmesser,mehr nicht sonst heizt sich das Blech vom Rohr nicht so gut auf.

lg#h


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

das ja ne gute Idee mit der Teelicht-Heizung .... billiger gehts denn wirklich nicht wenn es funktioniert ...


----------



## Franky (1. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Die Idee mit dem "Rohrofen" aus Ofenrohr ist ja geil! Statt unten einem Loch ein "Türchen" einbauen... Lässt sich sicherlich pimpen! 
Aber mal zum Petroleum-Ofen... Es gibt speziell gereinigtes Petroleum, dass kaum wahrnehmbar abbrennt. Ich meine, das Zeug heisst "Spezial Blau Petroleum". Ist mit "Standardpetrol" nicht vergleichbar...


----------



## gründler (1. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das ja ne gute Idee mit der Teelicht-Heizung .... billiger gehts denn wirklich nicht wenn es funktioniert ...


 

Moin

Das funzt sehr gut,das machen die Jägers schon seit etlichen Jahren.Und natürlich kann man sein Ofen auch noch pimpen oder verbessern.Gibt da verschiedene möglichkeiten die zu bauen,muss auch nicht unbedingt nen Ofenrohr sein kann man auch andere teile verwenden.

Wie gesagt man bekommt damit ne Kanzel auf gut 10-20grad je nach anzahl der lichter und dichtigkeit der Kanzel,auch wenn draussen alles friert. 


Nur aufpassen das das Teelicht nicht irgendwas in Brand setzt,man kann die auch fertig kaufen bei http://www.egun.de/ zb.auch stehen da ab und zu welche drin die Selbstgebaut sind,aber auch neue werden ab und zu angeboten. 

Ich habe meine selber gebaut,ist einfach und spart geld,ich bin da ja eh keiner mit 2 linken Händen,was selber geht wird selber gemacht.


#h


----------



## magut (1. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Hallo Jungs
hab mir eine Teelichtheizung aus einem 5 Liter Partyfaß gemacht.
Unten Seitlich wo der Zapfhahn sitzt ein Größeres Loch rein um die Kerzen reinzuschieben und Fetig. Funzt super und hatte beim Trinken auch noch jede Menge Spaß:vik:
l.G.
Mario


----------



## majorfrankburns (3. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Auf das 5Liter Faß hät ich auch mal kommen können
Ich hab so ne kleine Blechkiste die schib ich unter meinen sitzt
Wolldecke Drüber und Fertig   #c


MFG Sven


----------



## makki (3. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Aber bei einer Gasheizung oder auch bei einer "Teelichtheizung" entstehen doch Abgase, die im Zelt o.ä. bleiben. Ist das nicht gesundheitsschädlich?!
Und bei der "Teelichtheizung": Die Teelichter verbrauchen doch beim Brennen Sauerstoff. Wenn das Ding eine Nacht im kleinen Bivvy anbleibt. Hat man dann nicht n bisschen Sauerstoffmangel?
Ich benutze einfach n winterskin, warme klamotten und n guten Schlafsack, bis jetzt ist es auszuhalten.
lg,
makki


----------



## gründler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



makki schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Gasheizung oder auch bei einer "Teelichtheizung" entstehen doch Abgase, die im Zelt o.ä. bleiben. Ist das nicht gesundheitsschädlich?!
> Und bei der "Teelichtheizung": Die Teelichter verbrauchen doch beim Brennen Sauerstoff. Wenn das Ding eine Nacht im kleinen Bivvy anbleibt. Hat man dann nicht n bisschen Sauerstoffmangel?
> Ich benutze einfach n winterskin, warme klamotten und n guten Schlafsack, bis jetzt ist es auszuhalten.
> lg,
> makki


 
Moin

Im normalfall kommt immer irgendwo Luft nach,ich sitze z.t.die ganze Nacht aufn Hochstuhl und der Ofen brennt,bis jetzt habe ich mich noch nicht selbst "vergiftet".

Das gleiche gilt für meine Bivvys.

Und wenn du von gesundheitsschädlich redest,sollstest du dir auch gedanken machen zum täglichen Essen Einatmen Kleidung usw.usw usw.


|wavey:


----------



## vitalMarcel (9. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



makki schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Gasheizung oder auch bei einer "Teelichtheizung" entstehen doch Abgase, die im Zelt o.ä. bleiben. Ist das nicht gesundheitsschädlich?!




hehe, raucher? 


ich arbeite im zelt mit den kleinen gaskocher, campingkocer mit stechgas...15 min. was höher eingestellt und dann auf klein gesetzt - da kannste dich dann nackig machen! noch nie probleme gehabt, egal wie kalt es auch ist. und was hat mich der spaß gekostet? hmm ich glaub 15 eur fürs gerät mit 8 oder 12 x stechgas. eine kartusche läuft auf klein ca. 5 std. und so ne stechgaskarutsche kostet keine 80 cent wenn man sie nachkauft.


----------



## Andik (14. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



Dubwise schrieb:


> Kann nur sowas hier empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Petroleum-Heizung-Petroleumofen-Campingheizung-NEU-/160514111204?pt=DE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Strom_Heizger%C3%A4te&hash=item255f62f6e4
> 
> ...



Seit letzten Jahr benutze ich auch den gleichen - das ist einfach SUPER!!! #6


----------



## kappi1974 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das ja ne gute Idee mit der Teelicht-Heizung .... billiger gehts denn wirklich nicht wenn es funktioniert ...




Das funktioniert ganz wunderbar.So ein Teil haben wir während meiner Soldatenzeit auch benutzt.


----------



## K.K.1978 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Hi, bin gerade auf einem Kurzansitz bis morgen früh, bei 0°C.

Habe meine HPV am laufen und liege mit wenig Klamotten auf der Liege.
Das ist Luxus!
Für die Nacht mache ich meine Teelichtheizung an, im Schlafsack langt die völlig aus.
Morgen früh heize ich dann wieder ordentlich ein damit die Feuchtigkeit weg geht.

Feuchte Abwärme bei Gas bezweifle ich mal, pauschal.

Außer die feuchte Luft kann nicht abziehen.

Grüße


----------



## m1ndgam3 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

ich hab mir jetzt auch eine petroleum heizung zugelegt... gibts auch bei ebay für um die 50 euro


----------



## yukonjack (16. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

na mädels, so ne teelichtheizung is ja nicht schlecht. hab die auch schon mal im zelt gehabt. warm und kuschelig is aber was anderes. und welche menge wasser bringen denn 3 teelichter zum kochen?


----------



## Slick (16. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Moin,

inspiriert von gründlers posting habe ich mir eine Teelichtzeitung gebaut.Es ging dann an den Versuch,mit 4 Teelichten kam ich an der höchsten Stelle in 20 Minuten auf circa 50 Grad.Es wurde mit einem Laserthermometer gemessen.Die Umgebungstemperatur war 7-8 Grad.

Das ist doch etwas zu wenig oder?

Ich brauch eine Heizung,welche ich unter meine Decke,Stuhl schieben kann,was könnte man da empfehlen?

Ich habe auch eine Gasheizung mit Propan,aber die immer bei Kurzansitzen rumschleppen,das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand.


Grüße


----------



## gründler (16. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Na ja richtig extrem kochen wie im Wasserkocher ist auch übertrieben,aber Brühe kriege ich kurz vor kochen oder so ähnlich,also sehr sehr heiß,also es broddelt leicht bezw.es gibt eine starke umwälzung der Brühe kurz vor kochen,sofort trinken bedeutet Auaaaa am und im Mund.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe oben nen dünnes Blech drauf und kann mit hilfe eines Stein's(Klinker) die Kerzen so gut 10cm unter dieses Blech stellen.Darauf stell ich dann nen Blechbecher.

Müßt ihr mal ausprobieren wie ihr das bei euren Öfen handhabt,er darf beim Wasser erhitzen ja auch nicht zu groß sein wenn man oben was drauf stellen will (abstand Kerzen zum Blech).

Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren die Hochsitze sind immer schön warm,und meine Brühe vom Aldi kriege ich damit kurz vor kochen,das reicht mir.

Ansonsten mal bißchen am feinschliff arbeiten,und bißchen Tunning betreiben.

#h


----------



## Angelklaui (18. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Also was jetzt kaufen Petroleumheizung oder Gas?

Ich bin auch öfters 2-3 Tage am Zelten und das bei - Graden.
Was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Fischfiete (24. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Hallo @ll,

vielen Dank für den regen Austausch auf meine Frage. Nach Abwägung alles Aspekte habe ich mich für eine Petroleumheizung 
http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=x&shp=1&cl=details&anid=485
entschieden - und bin voll zu frieden. Habe mir hochwertigeres Petroleum dazu geholt, kein Ruß - alles gut. Ordentlich Power die Kleine.

(Die Teelichtgeschichte ist mir für die richtig knackigen Tage -und vielleicht auch mal Nächte - zu wenig.)



Danke für eure Meinungen und Tipps.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2012)

*AW: Heizung für Kurzansitze*

Tip aus der Zeit als wir statt ner luftmatratze noch den Zeltboden (wenn
überhaupt vorhanden)mit Gras gepolstert haben und überall zelten durften.
Konservendose am Boden durchlöchert Sück glühende Holzkohle rein und 
die dose dann zu 3/4 mit Holzkohle gefüllt,das ganze in eine größere
Dose eingehängt,ist eigendlich von der Heizleistung ausreichend und 
relativ ungefährlich.


----------

